# Motorola SB6141 Cable Modem



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Grew tired of renting a modem from Comcast that isn't providing anywhere near the speed my plan says I have.

Plugged in the new modem...............arty::clap:

The fastest old modem d/l was 26 Mbps, u/l was around 6 Mbps, but typically it was less than 10 Mbps d/l.

Just 10 minutes ago, d/l was 56 Mbps, u/l was 11 Mbps

DOCSIS 3 is pretty sweet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't have to worry about that, mine's throttled at 3 MB/s


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I had to have them come out and replace mine so I can get the phone too. Anyway, welcome to the "real" high speed club.


----------



## iceman61 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just changed my plan last week from 10mbps to 50mbps and the bill dropped $3 a month. Came home to find out my modem is DOCSIS 2.0 so I'm only getting around 20mbps. I'm in the process of purchasing a DOCSIS3.0 now. I always purchase my modems as opposed to renting. For $8/mo the payback period is only 5-8 months. A no brainer for me. :thumbup:

Can't wait to hit 50mbps and above. I'm tired of my 12yo coming in the livingroom while I'm working on a bid to tell me to get off the internet because I'm slowing his xbox gaming down. LOL


----------



## hbiss (May 23, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Grew tired of renting a modem from Comcast that isn't providing anywhere near the speed my plan says I have.
> 
> Plugged in the new modem...............arty::clap:
> 
> ...



Ummmm, if you are not paying for the higher speed your smile is going to go away shortly. :whistling


----------

